# Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting



## zulusgli (Aug 27, 2006)

When I turn my heated seats on, they only work on 5. If I set it to anything under 5 it doesnt work.
I took it to the dealership since its under warranty, but they said that it is normal operation.
Is this normal? cause if not, I really want them changing my front seats.


----------



## vr fast (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (zulusgli)*

im not sure how heated seats r wired but when there r different power levels they might run it through a resistor card (like a blower motor) for setteings lower than max and max would not run through whatever restricts power flow
just a guess if it is broke


----------



## zulusgli (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (vr fast)*

But seriously, anyone here have heated seats that work in the lower levels? or anyone else has the same issue?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (zulusgli)*

Go sit in a NEW vw with heated seats (Pkg 1 or better) with your service advisor. They work on 1-5 not just 5. Positions 1-4 may be difficult to notice in Florida on a sunny afternoon, but trust me, they still work on my Mk5's. 
The circuit for each seat consists of a relay for each seat, a switch with 5 positions, an over temperature device in the cushion under your bum, and two heating elements (one seat bum, one seat back). I have yet to figure out how the feed back system works between the temperature sensor device in the lower cushion and the heated seat relay. It must be something like an electric blanket where the sensors tell the power relay to stop applying voltage to the heating element when it is "warm enough". The threshold of "warm enough" is controlled by the rotary switch on the dash. 
The relays live under the seat, I believe, attached to the frame, bring a flashlight.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (where_2)*

Picked up the heated seat parts at the junkyard today that I had previously not collected when I pulled the switch, wiring harness, relays, and such. 
In each seat bottom, there is a standard temperature coefficent thermistor (an electronic device whose resistance goes down as it gets hotter). This device provides the feedback to the relays to get multiple heating settings, rather than just cooking you. 
I say this with some hesitation since you're dealing with a car with side air bags. there may be some tests that can be done on the wiring to determine whether your sensors are providing feedback to the relays.


----------



## krzys84 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (where_2)*

my heated seats work in 1-5. The dealer is just to get out of doing the service. My buddy's seats in his jetta only work on 5 also. He went to the dealer and they told him to come back when it is colder.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (krzys84)*

Yep, that person in the post above this is me! The dealer said to me "We can only test seats when the weather is cool" and proceeded to ramble on about hot external temperatures produce inaccurate readings when doing a "test" on the heated seats. Another reason why I complained to VWoA on that dealer...
My cousin also has an 04 Jetta with the same leather interior as my 04, and her seats do the EXACT same thing: work on level 5. 

_Modified by Maggiolone at 9:37 PM 9-17-2007_


_Modified by Maggiolone at 9:38 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## WooYing (May 27, 2003)

I have a 2001 Jetta and I got the same issue.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (zulusgli)*

Same on my 03 Passat, dealer said it's b/c the car knows how hot it is outside and only 5 works as a "forced" function. I've never even tried to use them when it wasn't cooler until this year (lower back pain). I've got a few more miles under warranty, hope it gets cooler by then to prove them right/wrong. Ken 
PS - Wife's 05 Touareg seats work all the time. Fishy.....


----------



## krzys84 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (cotes1999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cotes1999* »_Same on my 03 Passat, dealer said it's b/c the car knows how hot it is outside and only 5 works as a "forced" function. I've never even tried to use them when it wasn't cooler until this year (lower back pain). I've got a few more miles under warranty, hope it gets cooler by then to prove them right/wrong. Ken 
PS - Wife's 05 Touareg seats work all the time. Fishy.....

Mine work all the time. I use mine for back pain also lol


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (cotes1999)*

"forced function"...bs dosen't suprise me at dealer level. Now that the weather is getting colder I'm taking the seats in to be serviced.
And I too use it for back pain, like my old-man friend Krzys84 (Don't deny it Paul, you are older than me! lol).


----------



## _Sonic_ (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (Maggiolone)*

Mine only work on '5', too. Gayness. That thing can really burn your ass after awhile, so it would be nice if '4' or '3' worked. I live in Colorado, though, and it's starting to get pretty cold at night already, so I'll test the theory that it has to be colder for 1 - 4 settings to work and reply back in this thread.


----------



## webcam33m (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (_Sonic_)*

Any more news on this issue? Same problem here - heater only works on setting #5 - cold on settings #1-4.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Jetta Heated seats issue. Only works on highest setting (webcam33m)*

Think about this..
I have leather 2003 GTI seats in my beetle. you can only feel it at 5 initially, then step it down to 4 and you can still feel it. you cant feel it at all 1-3.
On my friends 2003 gti with cloth you feel it at much lower levels. and i never had the need to go above a 3, even in vermont


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

My 01 GTI has leather seats and I have the same problem. Can't feel much below 5, but if I have it on 4 then bump it all the way off I definitely feel a colder ass. 
A good way to find out electrically other than ripping open the circuit or tearing out the seat, go buy an infared laser gun (I've seen them go for under $40), aim it at the seat, and record the results at each setting.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I think I can finally bring some closure to this subject. And I stress the "think." 
I posted here before about not feeling heat on the lower levels of the settings. Since my car is running out of the warranty (today is the last day!) I had the seats looked at by a different dealer. This is what he told me:
Apparently there was a recall in 2005 with heated seats on, I believe, the 04 models and up. Apparently someone complained to VW that the seats were just "too hot" and liable to scald sensitive skin on the highest levels. Therefore, the settings were "toned down," thus 1 and 2 became inoperable, and 3, 4, and 5 took the heat settings of 1, 2 and 3. He didn't go into much more detail than that, other than there was nothing else he could do for me with the seats. 
(Larry Roesch VW, Elmhurst, Il.)
I dunno but I'm not an electrician. I'm just glad it works on 5.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Maggiolone)*

You guys who complain that your seats don't heat up unless the switch is on position 5 are lucky. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3555988 scroll down to post #17, (or where the foto is) that was with the swich off.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_You guys who complain that your seats don't heat up unless the switch is on position 5 are lucky. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3555988 scroll down to post #17, (or where the foto is) that was with the swich off.

Oops!


----------



## danbuck (Dec 9, 2007)

i've seen leather seats with same symptoms. heating element is ok, module/switch assy ok. element does heat. possible leather too thick for low heat settings to get through?


----------

